# DFWAPC Website



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

I know there has been talk about getting our website back up and running. I just wanted to show everyone how the website used to look: https://web.archive.org/web/20051124161735/http://www.aquatic-plants.org:80/

I have no idea who did the artwork, but the site looked great. Lots of great photos on a black background that really made the aquascapes pop.

If I had any idea how to do it, I'd work on this a bit, but I don't. I hope this snapshot of how it used to look inspires the next version of the website!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I have not been active in a few years but I would be willing to build the groups website at no charge. It would be a WordPress website so content can easily be updated without having to web guru. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------

